# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Themed Dreamviews

## wasup

I already posted this in the event forum but some of you aren't in their and this idea would be a collaboration with you guys.  So anyways... here it is.

I'm thinking of an idea just for fun...  On special holidays (or just any holidays) we can set the default theme for dreamviews to a certain thing to celebrate the holiday.  For example http://www.google.com/ or http://www.ashundar.com/forums.php.  I guess some members who aren't very busy can just create some art work and put some stuff up like "spoooooky "Dreamviews"" next to the dreamviews logo and stuff like that.  Just thought it would be a fun idea  :smiley: .  What do you think?

----------


## icedawg

just a note that i think this is a pretty cool idea.   ::mrgreen::

----------


## nerve

nice idea, but I personally wouldn't like it.

----------


## WaveShaper

hey I love the idea.  ::D:

----------


## Rakkantekimusouka

I think it's a great idea.

----------


## wasup

> _Originally posted by Paperdoll EP_
> *nice idea, but I personally wouldn't like it.*



Just wondering... Why wouldn't you?

And thanks   :smiley:  .

----------


## icedawg

because she's paperdoll.   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Tsen

Sounds good.  Just as long as it's not overly obvious...Just a little turkey for Thanksgiving and such.  Something unobtrusive.

----------


## Lomebririon

Something like this?



Maybe not with the board colour change. We could do what we did with the one year anniversary and fill the blank space.  :smiley:

----------


## wasup

Lomebririon  - That's like... perfect.  Pretty much exactly what I mean.  I think we SHOULD do the color changes (unless too many people don't like it, then no) but give the people who don't like it the chance to change it back to "Unthemed Dreamviews" in their profile.

----------


## Tsen

I've seen a few boards that have multiple design layouts.  To change the layout, you go to your profile and choose the one you want.  So, each person has their own board theme.  It's like what Wasup was saying:  Change the default theme for holidays, but leave multiple other themes for people who don't like it.  That would cost extra bandwidth, though...

----------


## Reala

Here is a horrible Xmas atempt, must try harder next time.[/url]

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by Reala_
> *Here is a horrible Xmas atempt, must try harder next time.*



I dunno, it looks alright.  :smiley:  

Maybe I'll try one.  :tongue2:

----------


## wasup

The reason why Lome's first and Aphius's second is because Lome actually made the banner, so he knows all of the effects he used so he can get it so it somehow coorelates with the original banner and Aphius because he is a damn good artist (along with Lome of course, but Lome has the upper hand because he made it).  So, don't get discouraged if theres gets picked and yours doesn't.   :smiley:

----------


## Lomebririon

Bring on the pudding! PUDDING! 

Pudding, Pudding, Mmmmmm yeah!  ::-P:

----------


## Reala

Yes! That is it! Our new Xmas banner!

----------

